# SourceFour™ vs. 842



## derekleffew (Feb 29, 2008)

Why can't ETC get its act together and make an ellipsoidal reflector spotlight that won't burn through Roscolene 842--a medium pale lavender, within minutes? On the bottom is a piece of 842 removed after less than 10 minutes with an HPL575W/115V lamp in a 36°. On top is an 842 removed from a 26° after the same amount of time. One can see it's beginning to fade/burn. 



I seldom had this problem with my Capital 6x12s lamped with 750T12/9s! And gel would last forever in my Rear Beamport frontlights, Capital 8x9 "Cannon" Lekos, even with 1500T24/6 mogul bipost base lamps. The lamps also had a convenient gel-saving feature where the lamp would turn black before it burned the gel. As an added bonus, the step lenses provided built in texture to the light. I'm just not sure I trust this newfangled Quartz-Iodide technology.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 29, 2008)

Now, I want to see Roscolene in a Selecon.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 29, 2008)

Okay, send me a Selecon Pacific and I'll take a picture of Roscolene in it. Gel Frame or Accessory Slot?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 29, 2008)

Both.

I think you should walk around LDI with roscolene testing fixtures.


----------



## Grog12 (Feb 29, 2008)

Taken from a 90 degree Selecon...yes the ImagePro was plugged in and running, yes it was facing the right direction when we put it in.


----------



## Lightingguy32 (Mar 4, 2008)

Roscolene is a low temperature gel ment for the last generation incandescent lamps, halogen lamps are prone to burning through the roscolene in seconds regardless if it is an Altman 360Q or an ETC Source Four.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Lightingguy32. While my original post was written in sarcasm, you have provided the definitive answer.


----------



## Radman (Mar 4, 2008)

Gotta love Roscolene...


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 4, 2008)

Nothing like an 8x13 with some 'Lene on it.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 4, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Nothing like an 8x13 with some 'Lene on it.


And watching as the lens slowing sinks downward once it heats up, until it's an "audience special" instead of a "frontlight." I've cut circles of galvanized screen wire to put between the yoke and fixture body to add the required friction to keep the tilt where I want it.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 4, 2008)

I was scaring people with some of the images in the Photometrics Handbook.

I need an Olivette and a 10x just for kicks.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, Alex has a 10x? and I bet ship has an Olivette. Any tech scared by anything in the _Photometrics Handbook_ deserves to be frightened. Kids today who know nothing except SourceFours™ just don't know what they're missing. To quote a famous line "They just don't appreciate their inner beauty." The Strand Century 2209, 2212, 2216 family was the sexiest Leko ever built.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 4, 2008)

I have my oddball PC, but my Holy Grail would be a true Kliegl open trough border light.


----------



## ship (Mar 4, 2008)

Got the Ovalite but wouldn't bother negotiating with the person I know with a gel file full of Roscoline in testing the assumption. He likes the color from it and does not seem to have problems with it melting no matter the fixture but no doubt also doesn't go full with it.

One other observation I would have is bench focus as a concept in melting gel. (How well to the extent it was able to was that S-4 bench focused?) This beyond the very correct noting that Roscolene just is not high temp.

Hmm, my own gel files have some pre-cuts of Roscolene, never use them... want them so as to replace your burnt gel?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 4, 2008)

Ship, isn't the Ovalite something completely different from the Olivette?


----------

